# Marlin rifle



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've been looking at rifles with the idea of picking up a centerfire bolt action gun. This rifle would be used for deer hunting, varmint hunting and target shooting. I have checked out reviews of the "low end" offerings by Marlin, Mossberg and Savage. Im looking for the best deal for the dollar and am interested in the Marlin XS7 in .243. Does anyone have experience with this rifle?


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't but since you mentioned savage, we bought one for my Son in .243 as his first deer rifle. I can't remember which model it is but was around $200. Out of the box it was one of the most acurate "off the shelf" rifles I have ever shot. Even came with a simmons scope (not high on my list of good optics). I told my Wife the other day that if I had the money I would get myself one. I was very very impressed


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Huntinfamily said:


> I don't but since you mentioned savage, we bought one for my Son in .243 as his first deer rifle. I can't remember which model it is but was around $200. Out of the box it was one of the most acurate "off the shelf" rifles I have ever shot. Even came with a simmons scope (not high on my list of good optics). I told my Wife the other day that if I had the money I would get myself one. I was very very impressed


I think most target shooters will agree that savages are probably the most accurate rifles off the shelf for the price. they have a great chamber/barrel bore process.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Savage is super easy to rebarrel If one wishes to change caliber or wants a new barrel!:grin:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Savage is super easy to rebarrel If one wishes to change caliber or wants a new barrel!:grin:


maybe on the newer ones. up through the 80s savage used to weld the barrels to the receiver on their cheapest models. this was part of the great accuracy at a low price.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I choose the Marlin because it comes with an adjustable trigger. The Savage Edge does not. Both have free floated barrels and pillar bedded receivers. The Edge also has a very narrow pistol grip that felt strange to me. I do own a Marlin and a Savage in .22 and they are extremely accurate rifles. Real tack drivers.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Get a Tikka T3. Best shooter out of the box.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I looked at the Tikka T3. It's twice the price of the Marlin but shows no structural advantages. I do understand that they are good shooters. I just don't see the difference in price.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

have to vote with the savage. Its about all I will own now. accu-trigger is great


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> I looked at the Tikka T3. It's twice the price of the Marlin but shows no structural advantages. I do understand that they are good shooters. I just don't see the difference in price.


Run the bolt a couple times. Look at out of the box MOA. I knew I had found my last big game rifle when I shot it the first time.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I believe you. Unfortunately price is a major concern. If I had the money I would have gone with one of the higher end Savages.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

The Stevens 200 are built on the old savage Model 10 and Model 110 actions. I bought my daughter one tightened up the head space and installed a RifleBasix trigger, Her 223 is shooting sub moa.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't have one of the 'new' Marlins but I have not heard anything but positive comments by an overwhelming majority. However that being said I would take a hard look at the Stevens 200 as mentioned above. I have had mine for several years-gave $275 for it, put on a $100 Simmons scope, and it shoots better than nearly any rifle I have ever owned. The 6 shots pictured were just to check zero as I hadn't fired it in 6-8 months and were fired right as the rifle came out of the safe. I can't do this every time but it shoots sub moa easily. I never was much of a fan of the .243 but that is me. I have killed several coyotes, several deer, and a couple of bobcats with the Stevens. I would get a 7/08 if I were going to get a 'deer' rifle that would occasionally be used for predators-but stick with a .223 if I wanted a 'predator' rifle that could occasionally be used for deer(if legal in your state). TTT


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I swear, I've put more time into choosing a rifle then I have choosing a wife.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

you may want to get rid of a wife,,,,you will never want to loose your chosen rifle...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

We've shot hundreds of rifles on the bags through the years. By doing this, I've formed some pretty entrenched opinions.

Best bolt action accuracy out of the box - Remington 700.

Best bolt action accuracy for the money - Savage 110 (or derivation).

Second opinion - If I were going to have only one hunting rifle, it would not be a .243. Look for something a bit larger. If you can handle the recoil, there is a reason the old 30-06 is so popular...it can do most anything.


----------



## Navgatr (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the Marlin XS7 in .308.
I have no complaints. I really like the rifle.
I shot 1 inch groups right out of the box and have not bothered doing any modifications.
I do like the trigger, too.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Spend the money and get the Savage with the accutrigger and accubedding. I've shot'em in several calibers, very accurate and comfortable to shoot. That may be because the rifles dimensions fit me. Shoulder one and see how it fits. I also like the Remington 700 and the Browning T and A bolts. A little more money though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a friend with the Marlin X 7 chambered for 243. I think the fit and finish is a bit better than the Savage my self. His does the job that he wanted done. With hand loads useing serra bullets he hunts every thing from white tail deer to crows. He shot a coyote with it a while back at 283 yards, the bullet went in at a quartering away angle behind the left ear. coyote never knew what hit it, both eye balls were poped out of the skull.


 Al


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm in agreement with Jolly about the Remington 700 shooting MOA or less the first time on the range. An important point for me and other handloaders is that the 700 is designed to handle gas and debris from a ruptured case and protect the shooter. Never happened to me, but if it should, I'll be wearing shooting glasses and snuggled up to a 700...Glen


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

quietstar said:


> I'm in agreement with Jolly about the Remington 700 shooting MOA or less the first time on the range. An important point for me and other handloaders is that the 700 is designed to handle gas and debris from a ruptured case and protect the shooter. Never happened to me, but if it should, I'll be wearing shooting glasses and snuggled up to a 700...Glen


I've ruptured plenty of cases and had head separations in various rifles. No problems at all from those little happenings. But I was shooting with a guy who had loaded pistol powder in his 700 by accident and when he touched it off, there was an odd noise and he clapped his hands over his face. The rifle was on the bench, smoking and I looked and could see blood between two of his fingers. I slowly pulled his hands off and there was one tiny dot of blood on his nose. 

The bolt was welded shut and the barrel had to be pulled to free it up. The case had melted and flowed around the recess in front of the bolt nose and had flash plated the first few inches of the bolt brass color. The action seemed alright and he gave it to me. I found a used bolt later and barreled it up and still shoot it.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

If money is an issue, I'd get a decent used rifle. I'd rather have a better quality used gun than a lower end new gun. I rarely ever buy new guns. Pawn shops are good places to look around Christmas, after hunting season and when people need Christmas money. Within the next couple months, after the pawns run out and they put them out for sale is good also. You can often get a decent used rifle with a scope for about what a new rifle without a scope sells for. 

Pawn shops will often deal on price also. Some pawn shops are crazy unrealistic about prices, some are good. Gun shops can be good for used guns, but some are like some pawn shops, they want gold price for their silver. Gun shows can be good also, look for guys walking around trying to sell a gun. Some will have info about the gun on their back or on the gun. I've gotten some very good deals at gun shows.


----------

